# Punta del Este (Uruguay), beautiful beach destination



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

text from mbuildings

hello to everyone, good *Punta del Este is located east of Uruguay. is considered the most luxurious city South America, has luxurious residential towers, and several hotels 5 stars .... plus one 6 stars that will be built soon. It also has luxury stores such as Fendi, Louis Vuitton, Valentino, Gucci, Bulgary, Giovana di Firenze, Chanel, Ermenegildo Zegna, Rolex and many others ... ... concentrates on the famous 20 street .... or remanso street .
with regard to tourism, Punta del Este receives quantities of 
foreign tourists .... both Europeans, Asians, Americans, Brazilians, Chileans and Argentines, Paraguayans, and the entire americas, mainly.
Renting in Punta del Este is only for a few fortunate .......... rent in high season (December and January mainly) can cost of S $ 8,000 or U.S. $ 10.000 to U S S $ 150,000 U S or $ 250,000 per month or ............. but can be 15 days for a price ranging between U S $ 3000 to S $ 50,000 or even $ S 100,000, obviously depending on the house.
After the high season (late February and March) prices fall and are reduced quite becoming more accessible to many other visitors staying
Lately there is a boom in construction of luxury residential towers, throughout the coast of balenario.
extrangeros among all visitors who visit Punta del Este every year we find:

Ricky Martin
Ivanka Trump
Ralph Lauren
George Clooney
Naomi Campbell
Tara Reid
Luciano Benetton
Matt Gross
Julio Iglesias
Enrique Iglesias
Shakira
Eva Herzigova
Christie Heffner
Albert II of Monaco
Guillaume of Luxembourg
Giuseppe Cipriani
Natalia Vodianova
Haidian Klum
Uma Thurman
Paris Hilton
Nicky Hilton
Ronaldinho
Rafael Nadal
Valeria Mazza
James Hetfield (leader of metallica)
Jose Eduardo Dos Santos (President of Angola)
Muammar Gaddafi (son of Libyan leader)
Family Safra (richest family in Brazil)
Zinedine Zidane
Brad Pitt is ...... he saw him last year walking along the beach and the year before ..... .....
Gregorio Perez Companc (the richest man in Argentina)
Amalia Lacroze de Fortabat (the richest woman in Argentina)

Most of the celebrities of Argentina and Uruguay have a house in Punta del Este.
*

*The most luxurious, glamorous city of celebrities in South America*



espectro said:


> photos of the Farrapo forist who is the thread that best tip I have seen and loves our country is ....., sees it as an alien.
> 
> 1.
> To begin then, photos of shops in the most "central", so to speak, of Punta del Este
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

23. Again it with the lighthouse to the bottom









24. Predinho bonitinho quase pronto









25. Mary T. way of life in its best :laugh:









26. 
For another angle ... Bah, this house is beautiful too!









27. Well ... There is already in another part of the city, somewhat removed from the peninsula ... This is called the Bosque ... I mean, I'm not sure if the photo is from that, but finally ... It is there, hahah ... In this picture is the Cantegril Country Club ... I was there rolling the Davis Cup ... X Uruguay Colombia ... I saw some games ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

28. 
Houses in the street of the Cantegril









29. I found this house until ugly, mainly because of the roof ... But I know there, a house that "level" without grids, with this beautiful garden, this entradinha sympathetic ... Finally, worth a photo, hahah!









30. 
Most homes









31









32. 
Style very common in Uruguay









33









34









35









36


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

37









38. Beautiful! is for sale ... Someone wants to buy? =P









39









40









41









42









43









44









45. Some shops at Roosevelt Avenue









46









47. 
Shop for furniture of Gramado









48. 
Restaurants also in Roosevelt









49. 
El Palenque, one of the more traditional restaurants of Punta









50. Hotel around there









51. 
Here in the Playa Brava, I could not figure out what is ... If a house is, whether it is part of a building ... Nor was "looking" very, hahah ...









52. 
Also, I do not know very well that is, jajaja










Finally, two panoramics ...

53. 
Playa Mansa (left) and port (right)>>>









54. 
Mansa beach to the fund>>>









Acabou!!! :colgate:[/QUOTE]


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

DEBO RECONOCER QUE SON LAS FOTOS MÁS LINDAS QUE HE VISTO DE PUNTA DEL ESTE !!!!!!!!.....SI QUERÉS PODES PONERLAS EN EL MEGA THREAD DE PUNTA DEL ESTE EN CIUDADES Y RASCACIELOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! por favor !!!!!!!..jajajaja


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ok, I'm gonna upload the photos in the thread about punta, but the photos aren,y mine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics el palmezano


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

from flickr and mbuildings

1








2








3








4








5








6








7


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

12








13








14








15


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

from flickr and mbuildings
8








9








10








11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

18








19








20


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

21








22








23


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

16








17


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

33








34








35


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

27








28








29


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

24








25








26


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

30








31








32


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

36








37


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(by mbuildings)

hello to everyone, good *Punta del Este is located east of Uruguay. is considered the most luxurious city South America, has luxurious residential towers, and several hotels 5 stars .... plus one 6 stars that will be built soon. It also has luxury stores such as Fendi, Louis Vuitton, Valentino, Gucci, Bulgary, Giovana di Firenze, Chanel, Ermenegildo Zegna, Rolex and many others ... ... concentrates on the famous 20 street .... or remanso street .
with regard to tourism, Punta del Este receives quantities of 
foreign tourists .... both Europeans, Asians, Americans, Brazilians, Chileans and Argentines, Paraguayans, and the entire americas, mainly.
Renting in Punta del Este is only for a few fortunate .......... rent in high season (December and January mainly) can cost of S $ 8,000 or U.S. $ 10.000 to U S S $ 150,000 U S or $ 250,000 per month or ............. but can be 15 days for a price ranging between U S $ 3000 to S $ 50,000 or even $ S 100,000, obviously depending on the house.
After the high season (late February and March) prices fall and are reduced quite becoming more accessible to many other visitors staying
Lately there is a boom in construction of luxury residential towers, throughout the coast of balenario.
extrangeros among all visitors who visit Punta del Este every year we find:

Ricky Martin
Ivanka Trump
Ralph Lauren
George Clooney
Naomi Campbell
Tara Reid
Luciano Benetton
Matt Gross
Julio Iglesias
Enrique Iglesias
Shakira
Eva Herzigova
Christie Heffner
Albert II of Monaco
Guillaume of Luxembourg
Giuseppe Cipriani
Natalia Vodianova
Haidian Klum
Uma Thurman
Paris Hilton
Nicky Hilton
Ronaldinho
Rafael Nadal
Valeria Mazza
James Hetfield (leader of metallica)
Jose Eduardo Dos Santos (President of Angola)
Muammar Gaddafi (son of Libyan leader)
Family Safra (richest family in Brazil)
Zinedine Zidane
Brad Pitt is ...... he saw him last year walking along the beach and the year before ..... .....
Gregorio Perez Companc (the richest man in Argentina)
Amalia Lacroze de Fortabat (the richest woman in Argentina)

Most of the celebrities of Argentina and Uruguay have a house in Punta del Este.
*


43








44








45


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

40








41








42


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

38








39


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

46








47








48








49








50







[/QUOTE]


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

El lugar se ve de lujo pero:

1) Aunque no da la impresión en las fotos, espero que la playa en si sea buena (no parece serlo)

2) Si es tan caro asi, deberian invertir en el cableado de la ciudad ya que esos cables arruinan un poco la vista.

3) El resto de lujo...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ok, thenks for you coment.......
first the beaches are beutiful, the I'm gonna shoow you a you will must be silence

and second, cables can be seen in La Barra, which is a rustic place in Punta del Este, which is why they are, look at the rest who are not or are well-ordered


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks very American. I am the least bit impressed that celebrities live there. When I see celebrities in NYC or LA I ignore them. They get enough attention.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

well is an opinion jeje


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

from flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

from flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

I didn´t understand what is atractive in that city? The city isn´t at least beautiful! GOSH..!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Are you kidding me? it shows you do not know the city ...
So what? Do you think the houses are ugly, that people see is ugly?

you must know punta and then talk


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Litox08 said:


> Voy a hacer mi primer aporte a este thread.
> Subo 5 de Punta del Este, son todas de Skycrapercity jeje...
> 
> Casapueblo...
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

REYMAN said:


> Providing, a photo of a gas station, which I loved when I visited Punta. Until the gas stations are very beautiful. They agree much with the style of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mbuildings said:


> Punta del Este.....


Punta!!!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Alemán said:


> Punta is really amazing, a great place to spend a few days, go out and dance, and be treated like a king.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este 2011 por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really wonderful pics from this thread, Punta del Este, Uruguay is a beautiful place...:cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este 2011 por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


Punta Del Este 2011 por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


Punta Del Este 2011 por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


Punta Del Este 2011 por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este 2011 por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


Punta Del Este 2011 por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


Punta Del Este 2011 por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este 2011 por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Linguine said:


> really wonderful pics from this thread, Punta del Este, Uruguay is a beautiful place...:cheers2:


thank you very much for your nice comment


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Q lugar mas espectacular, me fascina Punta del Este, definitvamente es lo mejor de sudamérica y lo mas refinado y d buen gusto en toda latinoamérica, es un autentico Montecarlo este lugar!... increible

felicitaciones a Uruguay por tan magnífico destino logrado, repito de lo mejor en latinoamérica.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ gracias!! 

some international famous people in Punta this year, I don't put pictures of famous people from south america because you don't know them hehe


James Hetfield









David Guetta









Bar Rafaeli


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

[/url] La Mano por Eduardo Lorini Carneiro, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

[/url] Coastline at 8pm por pablohei, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

[/url] Building, Punta del Este, Urugay por bulist, en Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Street och cars, Punta del Este, Urugay por bulist, en Flickr[/IMG]


Beach, Punta del Este, Urugay por bulist, en Flickr


Punta del Este - turismo solitario por Ceci Oramas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

crazy people in Punta


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

new year, the half of the video is the best


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

gorgeous city!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ponte Maldonado - Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr



Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Museo Rali - Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


Ralli Museum, Punta del Este, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


Museo Rali - Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casapueblo, Punta del Este, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

*PUNTA DEL ESTE​**SUMMER 2012​**​*


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

*CELEBRITIES IN PUNTA DEL ESTE​*
_- Pierre Casiraghi


















- Zinedine Zidane 










- Kevin Bacon and Kyra Sedgwick


















- Morgan Freeman










- Gerard Butler










- Shakira










































- Naomi Campbell










- Susana Giménez








_

_- James Hetfield










- Richard Gere


















- Ron Wood


















- Alan Faena










- Amalia Lacroze de Fortabat










- Eduardo Constantini










- Jorge Brito










- Pancho Dotto










- Liza Minelli










- Marcelo Tinelli










- Daniel Hadad


















- Juan Navarro










- Mansión 'La Pirca', de 365 metros cuadrados sobre la exclusiva playa de Punta Piedras, que albergó entre sus huéspedes al Príncipe Alberto de Mónaco y a las modelos Naomi Campbell y Eva Herzigova, fue alquilada en 45.000 dólares del 26 de diciembre al 2 de enero


























- Robert de Niro

- Familia Williams, dueña de la cadena hotelera Marriott

- Paula Anka

- Natasha Caine, la hija del cineasta y actor británico, Michael Caine.. “Sentís que estás en el medio del campo, pero en realidad estás al lado del océano”, el actor le compró a su hija una chacra en el exclusivo complejo Villa Lagos, a la que bautizaron “Calandria”

- Simon Fuller

- Robert Duvall

- Leonardo Di Caprio

- Carlos Slim

- Alexander Vick

- Antonio Banderas

- Natasha Vodianova

- Bruce Willis

- Presidente de Angola, José Eduardo Dos Santos

- Sergio García

- Familia Safra

- Valeria Mazza

- Mickey Rourke 

- Rugbier Waisale Serevi 

- Ralph Lauren

- Uma Thurman

- Bo Derek 

- Plácido Domingo 

Y cientos de otros famosos..._


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great!!! thanks for post all these pitures!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/katecatlin/7150339953/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Untitled por Chetito, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este por AMWRanes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este por AMWRanes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este, Uruguay por AMWRanes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lasmejores/7113947601/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay (256)-1 por PamelasPhotography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay (80)-1 por PamelasPhotography, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay (44)-1 por PamelasPhotography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay (117)-1 por PamelasPhotography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

punta del este, uruguay por menright, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Ballena 021 por Mario Delgue, en Flickr


Punta Ballena 023 por Mario Delgue, en Flickr


Punta del Este, Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tourist Trap... por BrianW8, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The beachs of Punta Del Este por BrianW8, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMGP3634 por jjou50, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMGP3639 por jjou50, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/globaloceanrace2011-12/6987545765/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/globaloceanrace2011-12/6841416198/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/globaloceanrace2011-12/6987552955/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa Punta 2012 - 3 por Franco Correa Fotografia, en Flickr


Playa Punta 2012 - 4 por Franco Correa Fotografia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ferrari por NicoRevello, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sea lion show por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

100 años sculpture por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casapueblo, Punta del Este, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


CasaPueblo - Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


CasaPueblo - Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa Pueblo - Punta del Este por gasperazzo, en Flickr


Museo Taller, Casapueblo, Punta del Este, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leivarojas/6965869325/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa Pueblo por Cassio RogÃ©rio, en Flickr


Pôr do Sol na casa Pueblo por Cassio RogÃ©rio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ralli Museum, Punta del Este, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


Woman conversing with iguana, Ralli Museum, Punta del Este por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


Punta del Este, Uruguay, Ralli Museum Art por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


Boy and Dog, Ralli Museum, Punta del Este, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este, Uruguay por Luiz Maron, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

STF355 - Punta del Este - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

STF321 - Punta del Este - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


STF319 - Punta del Este - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

STF318 - Punta del Este - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


STF320 - Punta del Este - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

STF350 - Punta del Este - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lasmejores/7622159304/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Exterior del Hotel del Lago, Golf & Art Resort en Punta del Este por The Chic Collection, en Flickr


Exterior del Hotel del Lago, Golf & Art Resort en Punta del Este por The Chic Collection, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arte en Hotel del Lago, Golf & Art Resort en Punta del Este por The Chic Collection, en Flickr


Piscina Climatizada del Hotel del Lago en Punta del Este por The Chic Collection, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Carpa en Hotel del Lago, Golf & Art Resort en Punta del Este por The Chic Collection, en Flickr


Vista desde el Hotel del Lago, Punta del Este por The Chic Collection, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

STF348 - Punta del Este - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


STF347 - Punta del Este - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

7 por Ingogva, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Freddo_1247 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa Mansa_1278 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa Pueblo por BrianEden, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA DEL ESTE| URUGUAY por Lorena Coronel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por Kysilka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddyzlot/7278946354/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rodys_1070 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arroyo Maldonado_1065 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


Puente de la Barra Leonel Viera_1067 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajulloa/7230738150/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajulloa/7230738986/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este. Uruguay. por 2da.Realidad | Fotos: Facundo M. Nívolo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa Mansa_1050 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


Playa Mansa_1048 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Louis Vuitton_1041 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


Tommy Hilfiger_1042 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA DEL ESTE por Rolinho, en Flickr



PUNTA DEL ESTE por Rolinho, en Flickr


PUNTA DEL ESTE por Rolinho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA DEL ESTE por Rolinho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina de Punta del este por PatriciaGomes_4, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fguala/7620210584/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fguala/7620209404/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fguala/7620212366/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fguala/7620260684/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/7019405773/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/6961665082/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/7033343097/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/6961587166/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/7107600533/sizes/l/in/photostream/


free image hosting


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

si me eh dado cuenta de eso en Argentina e Uruguay 



el palmesano said:


> ^^ ah!!
> 
> entonces viene del italiano el termino jaja (no lo sabia...)
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

brazilian001 said:


> El termino debe provenir del Latín. En Portugués también se dice balneario


pero en portugal creo que significa lo mismo que en españa, o sea, un sitio de termas, unos baños de agua caliente. Pero en sudamerica e italia por alguna razon significan pueblos de playa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este, Uruguay por Pedro Belleza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rayerza/8362263850/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El paraíso de Punta del Este por marina.bahutskaya, en Flickr



El paraíso de Punta del Este por marina.bahutskaya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marchipucci/8353220937/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marchipucci/8354279466/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por Lou_Tickle, en Flickr


Beach Vendors por Lou_Tickle, en Flickr


Smile for the Camera por Lou_Tickle, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

17º Festival de Jazz de Punta del Este | 130103-2337-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


17º Festival de Jazz de Punta del Este | 130103-2320-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Zinc Design Stand @ 17º Festival de Jazz de Punta del Este | 130103-2323-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terell Stafford During Jam Session @ Finca El Sosiego | 130107-7211-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Vicepresidente Astori @ 17º Festival de Jazz de Punta del Este | 130103-2326-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Paquito D’Rivera & Gary Smulyan | 17º Festival de Jazz de Punta del Este | 130105-6767-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151229619777613.463188.181933147612&type=3


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151229619777613.463188.181933147612&type=3


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos from Punta del Este...:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

el palmesano said:


> I'm not the arrogant that comes to a thread to says that Punta is not any special thing, when all around the world people who comes says that Punta is great and amazing. I'm, not rich, so I don't need big things to feel the luxury, you are who says that, so for that reason is why I say you are kitsch if you think that luxury means big. And I repeat you, Punta is not just for rich people, is for middle class also, that's why you can see little houses and middle class cars, can you understand it??
> 
> 
> Men, I'm an inmigrant!! so I'm not rich, ok?? I'm an inmigrant from uruguay in spain, and when I went back to Uruguay I went to Punta and any one looked at me bad. You don't know personaly Punta, so you should have more respect.
> ...


Well said, el palmesano - you have given us some excellent photos of Punta del Este. Of course there will be other places which many people will prefer but there is no need for stupid criticism as there is obviously much that is very good there and I look forward to visiting one day.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks for yout nice comment


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA DEL ESTE URUGUAY por matiasdossantos210, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Orla de Punta del Este por Edson Grandisoli. Natureza e mais..., en Flickr


Orla de Punta por Edson Grandisoli. Natureza e mais..., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leonardonoguez/8370279025/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leonardonoguez/8370274587/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leonardonoguez/8371319920/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/puntadeleste.en.FB/photos_stream


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/puntadeleste.en.FB/photos_stream


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Wood clad modern house in Jose Ignacio por sergejf, en Flickr


URUGUAY octubre 2012 por sancolome, en Flickr


URUGUAY octubre 2012 por sancolome, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

URUGUAY octubre 2012 por sancolome, en Flickr


Paisaje y fachada por VIK hotels group, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puente Ondulante de la Barra por Willysancarlos, en Flickr


Desembocadura Arroyo Maldonado - La Barra, Punta del Este por Willysancarlos, en Flickr


Puente de la Barra - La Barra por Willysancarlos, en Flickr


Relax frente a la Barra de Maldonado por Patricia Witon, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Freddo_1247 por Stephen Wilcox â€“ Jetwashphotos.com, en Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

such lovelyy!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

punta del este, uruguay por porkandcorn, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

punta del este por Sofia Magalhães2013, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Monumento al Ahogado - Punta del Este, Uruguay por Trekking the Planet, en Flickr


Swiming pool building. por mariaortizbyrne, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto Punta del Este | 130120-2630-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



Glorieta en Puerto Punta del Este | 130120-2594-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este desde el mar... por kuzamama, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ação promocional da Setur em Punta del Este por Secretaria Do Turismo / RS, en Flickr



Ação promocional da Setur em Punta del Este por Secretaria Do Turismo / RS, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0109-2 por | Unknown Pleasures |, en Flickr



Vista del Hotel Conrrad. Punta del Este. por kuzamama, en Flickr


Conrrad de Punta del Este por kuzamama, en Flickr


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

It's beautiful!! Would love to visit!!:banana:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I hope someday you can 


A video from a brazilian that lives in New York in his travel to Punta

57857340


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Faro Punta del Este por rita_vazquez, en Flickr


puerto de punta del este por renato renato, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - 12/04/2012 por paolasvieira, en Flickr


Sunset por mariaortizbyrne, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casapueblo por Thiago Ventura, en Flickr


Casapueblo por Thiago Ventura, en Flickr


Casapueblo por Remco Douma, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carpoppa/8494025685/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Punta del Este por v.PoP, en Flickr


Punta del Este por Juliano Weide, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PdE2013-342.jpg por Lucas Dahinten, en Flickr


Lighthouse - Faro José Ignacio | 130216-8309-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por Juliano Weide, en Flickr


Atardecer en Parada 30 por Juan Martin 67, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Antoniela A., en Flickr


Sin título por Antoniela A., en Flickr



Sin título por Antoniela A., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carpoppa/8481701685/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/carpoppa/8482787760/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Antoniela A., en Flickr


FL? por digoodias, en Flickr


Punta del Este vacía... por Marcelo Umpierrez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Millenium Tower de Punta del Este | 130215-8211-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Beverly Tower Punta del Este | 130215-8209-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Porto 5 and Sunrise Tower by Architect Carlos Ott | 130215-8205-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Uruguay por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por Cristóbal_C_N, en Flickr


Punta del Este por Cristóbal_C_N, en Flickr


Punta del Este por Cristóbal_C_N, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El muelle de Lalo. por Gustavo Campot Kollhof, en Flickr


San Rafael por ale_del_cerro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bahia de Maldonado | 130216-3089-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


“La Boyita” Overlooking the Atlantic Ocean | 130216-8264-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


“La Boyita” Overlooking the Atlantic Ocean with Jose Ignacio's Lagoon | 130216-8268-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desembocadora Arroyo Maldonado | 130216-8247-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Aerial view of Acqua in Black and White | 130216-3081-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Punta. por mariaortizbyrne, en Flickr


Just Punta del Este | 130216-3075-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este - Edificios por gamillos, en Flickr


Punta Del Este - Hotel San Rafael por gamillos, en Flickr


Punta Del Este - Edificios por gamillos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este - La Mansa por gamillos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este por saldrum68, en Flickr


Punta Del Este por saldrum68, en Flickr


Punta Del Este por saldrum68, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paragliding Punta Ballena por gamillos, en Flickr


Sombrilla embolsada por Juli Manavella, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tan, Sun, Fun... Bikini Beach, Punta del Este, Uruguay... #tiltshift por Я Ф Т, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del' Este - UR por maritsameneses, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tan, Sun, Fun... Bikini Beach, Punta del Este, Uruguay... #tiltshift por Я Ф Т, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este's Back | 130216-3072-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este por mmerlinouy, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8563553514/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> Punta del Este's Back | 130216-3072-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


increible esta foto, Punta del Este tiene muy buen skyline


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ that I hope it stops growing..


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA DEL LESTE - URUGUAI BY AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR por AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR, en Flickr


PUNTA DEL LESTE - URUGUAI BY AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR por AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR, en Flickr



PUNTA DEL LESTE - URUGUAI BY AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR por AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA DEL LESTE - URUGUAI BY AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR por AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR, en Flickr


PUNTA DEL LESTE - URUGUAI BY AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR por AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR, en Flickr


PUNTA DEL LESTE - URUGUAI BY AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR por AUGUSTO JANISKI JUNIOR, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Shopping - Puerto - Faro | 130216-8360-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Mansión en pleno Barrio de Beverly Hills - Punta del Este | 130216-8364-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Campo Hípico Privido | Punta del Este | 130216-8238-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Casas en Punta Piedra | 130216-8251-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Punta del Este with Isla Gorriti | 130216-8357-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Shopping - Puerto - Faro | 130216-8360-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Mansión en pleno Barrio de Beverly Hills - Punta del Este | 130216-8364-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0053 por jikatu, en Flickr


IMG_0051 por jikatu, en Flickr


IMG_0049 por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Muelle la Pastora, Parada 4, with Punta del Este Skyline as background | 110113-9560-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este Port | 120229-8175-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


IMG_6358 por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

i have recently been in Punta del este, and it is fantastic and pretty place!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

did you take pictures???


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa Pueblo by Ariel Bentos por Ariel Bentos, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barbarafragoso_/8601992734/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa Mansa Punta del Este by ariel bentos por Ariel Bentos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por skapets, en Flickr


Punta del Este-11 por skapets, en Flickr


Punta del Este-3 por skapets, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este Panorama - Skyline and Clouds | 130327--jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Night Panorama of Punta del Este Skyline | 130327--jikatu-2 por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel La`Uberge by ariel bentos por Ariel Bentos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Seguro por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


Old Truck por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Praia Urbana por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


Contemplando a cidade por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Início de Noite por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


Início de Noite por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bici de Praia por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2/6 Residencia Amare por Alejandro Ceppi - FotografÃ*a de Arquitectura, en Flickr


1/6 Residencia Amare por Alejandro Ceppi - FotografÃ*a de Arquitectura, en Flickr


4/6 Residencia Amare por Alejandro Ceppi - FotografÃ*a de Arquitectura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Poseidón por Alejandro Ceppi - FotografÃ*a de Arquitectura, en Flickr


Terrazas de la Laguna por Alejandro Ceppi - FotografÃ*a de Arquitectura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Terraza del Mar por Hotel Terraza del Mar, en Flickr


Hotel Terraza del Mar por Hotel Terraza del Mar, en Flickr


Hotel Terraza del Mar por Hotel Terraza del Mar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Terraza del Mar por Hotel Terraza del Mar, en Flickr


Hotel Terraza del Mar por Hotel Terraza del Mar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habitación Standard Hotel Terraza del Mar por Hotel Terraza del Mar, en Flickr


004_IMG_5632 por Hotel Terraza del Mar, en Flickr


003_IMG_5638 por Hotel Terraza del Mar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0910 por rjonwine, en Flickr


IMG_0905 por rjonwine, en Flickr


IMG_0904 por rjonwine, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos... por georginy, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andre1993/8690650737/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Punta del este por Guido Wain, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto de Punta por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


Fotos... por georginy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este Port por Juan Silvera, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8647645497/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Go behind the scenes with Kate Upton on the set of her cover shoot with Mario Testino in Uruguay as the all-American blonde bombshell breaks down the essential elements for the perfect summer escape.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Fortaleza por Vanderli Ribeiro, en Flickr


Casas em Punta Del Este por Vanderli Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arte - Cavalo de engrenagens por Vanderli Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Luzes ao entardecer por Vanderli Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Com meu amigo, sigo a estrada... por Vanderli Ribeiro, en Flickr


La playa por Vanderli Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice updates! :cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto por florencialorenzon, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopunta/9540401869/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopunta/9543211416/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopunta/9540438023/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopunta/9543257048/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopunta/9543240662/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopunta/9510228545/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopunta/9513039170/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Punta del Este


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Oxigenando el alma por ::: negro :::, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from Punta del Este


thanks!!!!!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Skyline La Mansa @ Punta del Este | 130811-7808-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


entrededos por Fred Matos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P8040173 por FOTOGRAFÍA AMOR DE MI VIDA!, en Flickr


Punta del Este, Uruguay por Marcella Pimenta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Grey Stone por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


Casa en San Rafael por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Poseidón por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


1/5 Residencia Amare por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


Delamar por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


Delamar por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Terrazas por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


Panorámica: Edificio Marigot por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


Casa en La Barra por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Panorámica: Centro Comercial en el Puerto de Punta del Este por Alejandro Ceppi - Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Ballena, Uruguay por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


Punta Del Este, Uruguay por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


Punta Del Este, Uruguay por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este, Uruguay por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


Punta Del Este, Uruguay por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


Punta Del Este, Uruguay por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Ballena, Uruguay por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


Punta Ballena, Uruguay por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


Punta Ballena, Uruguay por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-2658-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-2665-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8375-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8314-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8362-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8377-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8365-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8342-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8299-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8229-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8239-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Whales in Punta | 130831-8405-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Ciclismo en la rambla de Punta del Este | 130901-2158-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguai 2013 por SirTarantelli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por Ruben Barbieri, en Flickr


punta del este, ENE2011 (209) por bertafotografia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1882 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_2096 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_2054 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La mano, Punta del Este por Desdeunmirador, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

punta del este 2011 por carloscalvino, en Flickr


punta del este 2011 por carloscalvino, en Flickr


punta del este 2011 por carloscalvino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

punta del este 2011 por carloscalvino, en Flickr


punta del este 2011 por carloscalvino, en Flickr


punta del este 2011 por carloscalvino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

punta del este 2011 por carloscalvino, en Flickr


Casa Pueblo por Josar., en Flickr


Sunset on the pier por Josar., en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

_*Punta del Este*_





Playa Mansa Punta del Este by ariel bentos por Ariel Bentos, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8314-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8299-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


La Barra Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-8208-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831-2664-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Panorama Desde el Tiburón 3 | 130831--jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Uruguai - 05/2013 por RomildoMartins, en Flickr


2013 Punta del Este por a.ambrosio1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-09-25 at 17-56-18 por Remco Douma, en Flickr



2013-09-25 at 18-04-51 por Remco Douma, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguai por Câmera Sony Alpha A37. Lentes SAL1855., en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por Câmera Sony Alpha A37. Lentes SAL1855., en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por Câmera Sony Alpha A37. Lentes SAL1855., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto Punta del Este por jr photo13, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucio_d/9897694604/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivolness/10374898556/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este. Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


Puerto. Punta del Este. Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


Playa Brava. Punta del Este. Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este. Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


Playa Mansa. Punta del Este. Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> Punta Del Este by On est là-bas, on Flickr


Punta del Esta, Uruguay by checolinmo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF5159 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF5155 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF5176 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF5162 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF5179 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF5173 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF5174 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF5167 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF5168 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del este by carlosladm, on Flickr


punta del este by jailsonrp, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto de Punta del este by Meeire, on Flickr


Puerto de Punta del este by Meeire, on Flickr



Puerto de Punta del este by Meeire, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este_3 por Albertocpjr, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francisconerviani/11057512693/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Punta del Este Maldonado Uruguay por gusuval, en Flickr


Atardecer Junto a ti... por Alejandro-Donis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por eldelabanca, en Flickr


Sin título por eldelabanca, en Flickr


Sin título por eldelabanca, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este_2 por Albertocpjr, en Flickr


Sin título por TiagoRcogo, en Flickr


Sin título por TiagoRcogo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por Pedro Campos., en Flickr


Punta del Este por Pedro Campos., en Flickr


Yate en Punta del Este Uruguay por gusuval, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF5212 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


DSCF5204 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


DSCF5193 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


DSCF5199 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


DSCF5200 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


DSCF5196 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Amazing city!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Uruguay 2011 - Grace 072 por kz47yf, en Flickr



Uruguay 2011 - Grace 073 por kz47yf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Uruguay 2011 - Grace 070 por kz47yf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-11-29 (Maldonado - Punta Del Este - Maldonado) por devagaresempre, en Flickr


Casa Pueblo por robertoaristarán, en Flickr


Casa Pueblo por robertoaristarán, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-11-29 (Maldonado - Punta Del Este - Maldonado) por devagaresempre, en Flickr


2013-11-29 (Maldonado - Punta Del Este - Maldonado) por devagaresempre, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drcak07/11167473363/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Punta del Este Uruguay por Gаme of light, en Flickr


Punta del Este Uruguay por Gаme of light, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por Chic Hoteles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por robertoaristarán, en Flickr



Punta del Este por robertoaristarán, en Flickr



Sin título por eldelabanca, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este Skyline at dusk | 110113-9553-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Muelle la Pastora, Parada 4, with Punta del Este Skyline as background | 110113-9560-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Edificio El Torreón with color lights | 110113-9558-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por robertoaristarán, en Flickr


Torre Grand Bourg de Punta del Este por Adrian y Tonio, en Flickr


La torre al final (II) por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

More pictures



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Punta Ballena por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Punta Ballena por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

More from Punta Ballena



santi.uru said:


> *Más fotos mías de este lugar increíble:*
> 
> 
> Punta Ballena por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0871 por Mraro, en Flickr


IMG_0870 por Mraro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11471477893/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11471839214/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11471941276/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11472423876/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11472497404/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11472483216/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por MalalaUy, en Flickr


Punta del Este por MalalaUy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este desde Punta Piedras por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Piedras por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Piedras por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Piedras por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Piedras por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Piedras por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Piedras por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Piedras por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Piedras por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Walking the Line por sLorenzi, en Flickr


HALF AND FULL IRONMAN PUNTA DEL ESTE, 2013 | 131208-0011528-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


HALF AND FULL IRONMAN PUNTA DEL ESTE, 2013 | 131208-0011526-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


DESIGUAL PUNTA DEL ESTE | 131207-9578-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11638670985/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Happy New Year 2014!!! | 140101-9694-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Fireworks Punta End 2013 | 140101-9695-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Fireworks from One | 140101-9707-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La punta esta brumosa por Picardo2009, en Flickr


Punta Del Este por Felipe Canhameiro, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11717172015/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Barra | 140102-9766-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Punta Del Este por Felipe Canhameiro, en Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucas Brenatano









Lucas Brentano









Lucas Brentano









Lucas Brentano


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

IMG_7107 por beiliao, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

esto tambien es punta!!!
Laguna del Sauce


Descanso por gustavoriverasimois, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisborrel/11802208785/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_7068-Edit por beiliao, en Flickr


IMG_7067 por beiliao, en Flickr


IMG_7062 por beiliao, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este 01.14 por FabioH2C, en Flickr




Punta del Este 01.14 por FabioH2C, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Laguna del Sauce y Cerro Pan de Azúcar.Dpto Maldonado Uruguay.1 setiembre 2012.guspin por guspin, en Flickr


Cangrejal.guspin por guspin, en Flickr


Playerito Blanco (Calidris alba)guspin por guspin, en Flickr


Apereá común (Cavia aperea pamparum) por guspin, en Flickr


Carancho (Caracara plancus) por guspin, en Flickr


Flamenco Austral (Phoenicopterus chilensis) por guspin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por KHEIRON CHILE, en Flickr


punta del este por Florencia Veres, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


IMG_1242 por katecabrera1, en Flickr


IMG_1263 por katecabrera1, en Flickr


IMG_1258 por katecabrera1, en Flickr


IMG_1259 por katecabrera1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20120129-Uruguay-Punta1-DMC-TS3-1010668 por jimmyrtw, en Flickr


Punta del Este por aliciaguerra1, en Flickr


20120129-Uruguay-Punta1-DMC-TS3-1010685 por jimmyrtw, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desde el Le Parc 2 | 140118-3752-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Le Parc 2 | 140118-3741-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Isla de Lobos desde el Le Parc 2 | 140118-0452-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desde el Le Parc 2 | 140118-0437-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Le Parc 2 | 140118-0438-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Le Parc 2 | 140118-0427-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Desde el Le Parc 2 - Panorama | 140118-1-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este  por patola, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Vista light reflections por Snoopy_1352, en Flickr



Rambla Williman por Snoopy_1352, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1030187 por gsmmarton, en Flickr


P1030189 por gsmmarton, en Flickr


P1030112 por gsmmarton, en Flickr


P1030113 por gsmmarton, en Flickr


P1030341 por gsmmarton, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1030190 por gsmmarton, en Flickr


P1030126 por gsmmarton, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Fasano Las Piedras - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr



Hotel Fasano Las Piedras - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Hotel Fasano Las Piedras - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casapueblo - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Ballena - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Ballena - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Ballena - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Ballena - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Punta Ballena - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Uruguai por Penélope Ferreira Fotografias, en Flickr


Punta del Este por Penélope Ferreira Fotografias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

On the beach Punta del Este por roundy_world, en Flickr


Puentes por Gomilina, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ford Mustang por ( ( ( Nico ) ) ), en Flickr


És liiiiiiindo por f/ prato, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este #uruguay #puntadeleste #sea #atlantic #clouds #sky #sea #latergram por Javi y Lorna, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Golden clouds por Snoopy_1352, en Flickr


Together forever por Snoopy_1352, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Brava Beach, Punta del Este, Uruguay por Darius Travel Photography, en Flickr


Brava Beach, Punta del Este, Uruguay por Darius Travel Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este, Uruguay por Darius Travel Photography, en Flickr


Punta del Este, Uruguay por Darius Travel Photography, en Flickr


Punta del Este, Uruguay por Darius Travel Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este Night por Paulo Hopper, en Flickr


Punta del Este Night 2 por Paulo Hopper, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Marea | 140202-0011876-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Enjoying the Sunset | 140202-0011850-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Reflecting Artico por Snoopy_1352, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1139 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1138 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr



1145 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr



1148 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr



1133 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1151 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr



1149 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr



1187 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr



1141 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1114 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1115 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1117 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1121 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1122 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1123 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1183 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1181 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1180 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1098 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1100 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1102 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1105 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1113 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1111 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1692 por Buecke!, en Flickr


1179 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1072 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1085 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1078 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1093 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1095 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1084 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1087 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1055 O farol por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1092 Punta Del Este por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1220 Casa Pueblo por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


1217 Casa Pueblo por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mansa por Norman-, en Flickr


Viviendas por Norman-, en Flickr


Mansa por Norman-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del este 2013 por deppelerberenice, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Brava por Norman-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matilda55/13431651745/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Tranquilo... tu casa esta segura por Picardo2009, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por Renata Giaretta, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguay por Renata Giaretta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the rambla in Punta del Este por Rosilyne, en Flickr


Fragratas sobre la Brava | 140224-1241-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Cisne Branco - Velas Latinoamérica 2014 | 140224-1222-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


The Argentinian Frigate Libertad - Fragata Libertad | 140224-1186-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay por Renata Giaretta, en Flickr


punta del este! por yeimyalways, en Flickr


Torres Ocean Drive - WSW | 140226-5053-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Fireworks over Punta | 140101-9708-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Isla Gorrti y Velas Latinoamérica 2014| 140222-0876-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del este por Silvina Menna, en Flickr


Punta del este. por Fabian Preza, en Flickr


Punta del este. por Fabian Preza, en Flickr


Punta del este. por Fabian Preza, en Flickr


Punta del este por Silvina Menna, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del este por Silvina Menna, en Flickr


Playa mansa de Punta del Este por ExplorePuntadelEste, en Flickr


Playa mansa de Punta del Este por ExplorePuntadelEste, en Flickr


Punta del Este aerea por ExplorePuntadelEste, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este por ExplorePuntadelEste, en Flickr


001 por gaston_dz, en Flickr


Punta Del Este 2014 por Marcos Katejis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Peninsula de Punta del Este aerea por ExplorePuntadelEste, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14276377822/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14275101611/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14298618263/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14091864807/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14091863817/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14278422275/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

COINED_Uruguay_09 por COINED Photos, en Flickr


Punta Del Este por travellingpirate, en Flickr


Punta Del Este por travellingpirate, en Flickr


Punta Del Este por travellingpirate, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14219650225/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Punta del Este - Uruguay por laurabernalc, en Flickr


Uruguay, Punta del Este por rose_chabot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Turismo para Trabajadores por uruguay_n, en Flickr


Turismo para Trabajadores por uruguay_n, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

96044404


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguai por expedicao.naestrada, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por expedicao.naestrada, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por expedicao.naestrada, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguai por expedicao.naestrada, en Flickr


Punta Del Este por João Bracht, en Flickr


Punta del Este por gustavoriverasimois, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este, Uruguay por Sofía Andrade Acle, en Flickr


Peaceful por Leonardo Roldão, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguai por expedicao.naestrada, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por expedicao.naestrada, en Flickr


Punta del Este - Uruguai por expedicao.naestrada, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tail whip 3 - 3 by Remco Douma, on Flickr

Whale in front of Isla Gorriti 4 by Remco Douma, on Flickr

Breach 2 - 7 by Remco Douma, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Skyline by Remco Douma, on Flickr



Coast guard with the skyline of Punta del Este by Remco Douma, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

upload by Luciano Emiliano, on Flickr

upload by Luciano Emiliano, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay by Cecilia Sierra Arrieta, on Flickr

Punta del Este. by Victor H Acosta, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay by Cecilia Sierra Arrieta, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by delormerodrigues, on Flickr

Punta del Este by delormerodrigues, on Flickr

Punta del Este by delormerodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by delormerodrigues, on Flickr

Punta del Este by delormerodrigues, on Flickr

Punta del Este by delormerodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by delormerodrigues, on Flickr

Punta del Este by delormerodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguai by dimassaraujo, on Flickr

DSC_0868 by francisco.maggi, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este by nathanemaximo, on Flickr

Punta del Este - Playa Mansa by Empezar de Cero / Ariel Cruz, on Flickr

punta del este by atención, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto Punta del Este by Camdiluv ♥, on Flickr









view-source:https://www.flickr.com/photos/llksoares/15425774615


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cruzeiro MSC Magnifica by Patty Lye, on Flickr

Cruzeiro MSC Magnifica by Patty Lye, on Flickr

Cruzeiro MSC Magnifica by Patty Lye, on Flickr

Cruzeiro MSC Magnifica by Patty Lye, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Serena Hotel. Punta del Este. Uruguay by aabouza, on Flickr

Serena Hotel. Punta del Este. by aabouza, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by charlie llewellin, on Flickr

Playa de los Ingleses by charlie llewellin, on Flickr

Punta del Este by charlie llewellin, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by charlie llewellin, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mario_rusciano/15195078079/sizes/l


F4680003 by MAJOSILVAR, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/15127578409









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/15314339425









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/15313996552


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Costa de Punta del Este. by simonettiluis, on Flickr

Punta del Este by FrancoArielGmz, on Flickr

Porto de Punta del Este by LEONARDO BRASILIENSE, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del este by Anyupi, on Flickr

Punta del este by Anyupi, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/brunonox/15168011929


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa Mansa / La Cigale (Punta Del Este) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr

Puerto de Punta Del Este (Punta Del Este) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr

Atardecer en Punta del Este by meikai2010, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Arcobaleno by yira yira, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Cumbres by Rknebel, on Flickr

Punta del Este by Rknebel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr
Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Manantiales, Punta del Este - Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay / Agosto 2014 by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Punta del Este - Uruguay / Agosto 2014 by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Punta del Este - Uruguay / Agosto 2014 by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Punta del Este - Uruguay / Agosto 2014 by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel L'Auberge (Punta del Este, Uruguai) by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr

Hotel L'Auberge (Punta del Este, Uruguai) by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr

Hotel L'Auberge (Punta del Este, Uruguai) by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


Hotel L'Auberge (Punta del Este, Uruguai) by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr

Hotel L'Auberge (Punta del Este, Uruguai) by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay / Agosto 2014 by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

Punta del Este by Mabel Berrios, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2010-01-07 08-57-30 DSC_4778 by JP Theberge, on Flickr

2010-01-07 09-23-56 DSC_4817 by JP Theberge, on Flickr

2010-01-07 10-42-33 DSC_4921 by JP Theberge, on Flickr

2010-01-07 10-41-30 DSC_4918 by JP Theberge, on Flickr

2010-01-07 10-33-21 DSC_4883 by JP Theberge, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tail whip 1 - 1 by Remco Douma, on Flickr

Whale in front of Isla Gorriti 2 by Remco Douma, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/joaquinaramburo/15667271366










https://www.flickr.com/photos/joaquinaramburo/15690982125/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

L'auberge - Punta del Este - Uruguay by dlbarrier, on Flickr

L'auberge - Punta del Este - Uruguay by dlbarrier, on Flickr

L'auberge - Punta del Este - Uruguay by dlbarrier, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fragata Libertad by Victorh @costA, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15464669898/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este ePrix - Diciembre 2014 by Autoblog Uruguay, on Flickr

Punta del Este ePrix - Diciembre 2014 by Autoblog Uruguay, on Flickr

Punta del Este ePrix - Diciembre 2014 by Autoblog Uruguay, on Flickr

Punta del Este ePrix - Diciembre 2014 by Autoblog Uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este ePrix - Diciembre 2014 by Autoblog Uruguay, on Flickr

Punta del Este ePrix - Diciembre 2014 by Autoblog Uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Amanecer. Punta del este. by ismael.krall, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_6858 by bridgetmgleeson, on Flickr

IMG_6867 by bridgetmgleeson, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay by lucas.tozze, on Flickr

Playa Mansa - Punta del Este, Uruguay by Thaís Brandi Canello, on Flickr

Playa Mansa - Punta del Este, Uruguay by Thaís Brandi Canello, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del este by gaston_dz, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Botes en Punta del Este by jplmdoc, on Flickr

Calles en Punta del Este by jplmdoc, on Flickr

Punta del Este by jplmdoc, on Flickr

Punta del Este by jplmdoc, on Flickr

Casa en Punta del Este by jplmdoc, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palm Beach -- Punta del Este by [email protected], on Flickr

Palm Beach -- Punta del Este by [email protected], on Flickr

Palm Beach -- Punta del Este by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Opening OH! | 141214-2928-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desde OH! - Sunset Skyline Punta del Este | 141221-0777-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates form Punta del Este :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

OH! Shopping La Barra | 150101-3454-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr

OH! Shopping La Barra | 150101-3466-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr

Selfie @ OH! Shopping La Barra | 150101-3483-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

upload by Pedro Belleza, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Aquarela - Playa Mansa - Punta del Este | 141231-0911-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/giorgiol/15634017084/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by carrionvergara, on Flickr

playa mansa, Punta del Este by carrionvergara, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16030236248/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16030726660/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Suspended over la Barra | 150105-0947-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


La Barra Architecture | 150105-0952-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


OH! La Barra - Hotel Montoya - Aguas de la Costa | 150105-0946-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


Full Moon over OH! La Barra | 150105-3488-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ritabarreto/16020311309/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina em Punta Del Este by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr

Navegar é preciso... by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este, Uruguay by Peter W Brown, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

punta del este by antonia de mar, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

116930353


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay by mecervigni, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - Uruguay by mecervigni, on Flickr

Playa Brava. by simonettiluis, on Flickr

Punta del Este - Uruguay by mecervigni, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este, Uruguay by aldo.medina1991, on Flickr

Costa de Punta del Este. by simonettiluis, on Flickr

Marina Punta del Este by Leonardo Alecrim, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Outside by Estefanía Bobadilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Barra in blue | 150105-0953-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este (46) by Rômulo Ferreira, en Flickr

Punta del Este by Gabriel Palombini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Embarcaciones y Paseo Mailhos by Casas en el Este, en Flickr


Puerto de Punta del Este by Casas en el Este, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este - UY by Socalmdown ., en Flickr

Punta del Este by Chris Robinson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Buenos días punta del este by marcos tibaut, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

When the night comes by Nico Di Trápani, en Flickr

When the night comes by Nico Di Trápani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

punta del este - 08 2006 by veiotoyo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by Chris Robinson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by Chris Robinson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto de punta del este by Gaston Diaz, en Flickr

Punta del Este #1. by Raúl Hayvar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este Uruguay by Joao Leitao, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

De boa curtindo uma brisa do mar... #puntadeleste #uruguai by Diogo Alves Urbanski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_2226559 Punta del Este by mike curry, en Flickr


_2226551 Conrad view Punta del Este by mike curry, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P6022294 crop gtass n Punta del Este by mike curry, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mirando el atardecer by Mariano Mantel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gozar by Jeronimo Ameglio, en Flickr

Seems like unreal by Anna Schindler, en Flickr

150304_229.jpg by Donald Hall, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este Uruguay by roli_b, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa las Delicias Maldonado - Verano, al fondo Punta del Este by Camilo Molano, en Flickr

Punta del Este &#55356;&#57091; by carocortes27, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este Fingers Beach by Belma Köylü, en Flickr

Punta del Este by Belma Köylü, en Flickr

Punta del Este by Belma Köylü, en Flickr

Punta del Este by Belma Köylü, en Flickr

Punta del Este by Belma Köylü, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr

Punta del Este by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr

Punta del Este by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Juegos de playa by Marquicio Pagola, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Punta del Este, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Punta del Este, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Playa Vik-Punta del Este-® Daniel Karp-Photography-8148.jpg by daniel karp, en Flickr

Hotel Playa Vik-Punta del Este-® Daniel Karp-Photography-7262.jpg by daniel karp, en Flickr

Hotel Playa Vik-Punta del Este-® Daniel Karp-Photography-8022.jpg by daniel karp, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0824 by Stephan van Erp, en Flickr

IMG_0805 by Stephan van Erp, en Flickr

IMG_0820 by Stephan van Erp, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2014 06 10 Punta del Este (66) by Vítor Lima, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este (46 of 66) by Javier Ramos, en Flickr

Punta del Este (51 of 66) by Javier Ramos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/22648086256/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joafotografia/22679806841/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/22657407755/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/22643933342/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/22647918726/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23484135099/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/autoracinglive/23455026569/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/autoracinglive/23194841094/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Formula E Punta del Este (Uruguay) by Alberto Pinto, en Flickr

Formula E Punta del Este 2015 (Uruguay) by Alberto Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Walking on the boardwalk by Raúl Alejandro Rodríguez, en Flickr

Punta del Este (Uruguay) by Alberto Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Del Este (Uruguay) - 2015/2016 FIA Formula E by Auto RacingLive, en Flickr

Punta Del Este (Uruguay) - 2015/2016 FIA Formula E by Auto RacingLive, en Flickr

Punta Del Este (Uruguay) - 2015/2016 FIA Formula E by Auto RacingLive, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Uruguay-Punta del Este beach by michaeltcolley, en Flickr

Punta Del Este (Uruguay) - 2015/2016 FIA Formula E by Auto RacingLive, en Flickr

Punta Del Este (Uruguay) - 2015/2016 FIA Formula E by Auto RacingLive, en Flickr

Punta Del Este (Uruguay) - 2015/2016 FIA Formula E by Auto RacingLive, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bis by Guillermo Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del este - Atardecer by fedeelop, en Flickr

Punta del Este - Avenida Gorlero by Ariel Cruz Pizarro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Shopping OH La Barra | 160131-2614-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Conrad Hotel | 160131-0026810-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Punta del Este Skyline | 160131-2280-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Surfing in Black & White | 160117-0140617-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Laguna de Maldonado | 160111-0026305-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Laguna de Maldonado | 160111-0026317-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

José Ignacio | 160131-2369-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Hotel L'Auberge | 160131-2669-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

February 11, 2016 / Punta del Este, Uruguay by Sitzman Sitzman, en Flickr


February 11, 2016 / Punta del Este, Uruguay by Sitzman Sitzman, en Flickr

#photography Punta Del Este, Uruguay PH Lucas Medina © Copyright by Lucas Medina, en Flickr

Punta del Este and Cruiser from Lussich Arboretum.jpg by dawsonpointers, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Atardecer Abanico - Sunset's Fan | 160211-5891-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Punta del Este Skykine from the Sea | 160207-0027039-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

La Mansa Skyline | 160207-9170-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este, Uruguay by Tamara Leguizamon, en Flickr

Deportes en naturaleza by Tamara Leguizamon, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dicey_reilly/24892880101/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by Rachid Brasil, en Flickr


Punta del Este by Rachid Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"A City in the palm of the hand" - "Una Ciudad en la Palma de la Mano" by Gloria Ruiz, en Flickr

White Hot by tg devore, en Flickr


"Clothes in the wind" - "Ropas al Viento" by Gloria Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"A silhouette between streets"- "Una silueta entre calles" by Gloria Ruiz, en Flickr

"Yacht Club under a deep blue sky" -" Club de Yates bajo un cielo azul Intenso" by Gloria Ruiz, en Flickr

"Twin Anchors" - "Anclas Gemelas" by Gloria Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rafael Viñoly Architects - Edificio Acqua | 160131-2681-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


Rafael Viñoly Architects - Edificio Acqua | 160131-2677-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


La Barra | 160131-2624-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


Playa Vik by Carlos Ott | 160131-2333-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuhfs/25983557876/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuhfs/25888709082/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"A girl and her Velero" - "Una Chica y su Velero" by Gloria Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este and the River Plate by MAURO CATEB, en Flickr


The River Plate (Río de la Plata) and Punta del Este by MAURO CATEB, en Flickr


NPP_0289 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

PDP



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Punta del Este Skyline | 160131-2280-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr






CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> IMG_2757-HDR by Carlos Gil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Blue hour... by Lucila De Avila Castilho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa Pueblo - Punta Ballena - Uruguay by Reinhard Zeiss, en Flickr

Casa Pueblo - Punta Ballena - Uruguay by Reinhard Zeiss, en Flickr

Casa Pueblo - Punta Ballena - Uruguay by Reinhard Zeiss, en Flickr

Casa Pueblo - Punta Ballena - Uruguay by Reinhard Zeiss, en Flickr

Casa Pueblo - Punta Ballena - Uruguay by Reinhard Zeiss, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Biarritz by Patrimonio del Este Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título by Franco Berardone, en Flickr

PUNTA DEL ESTE - URUGUAY #love #instagood #photooftheday @top.tags #tbt #cute #me #beautiful #followme #happy #follow #fashion #selfie #picoftheday #like4like #toptags #girl #instadaily #friends #summer #fun #smile #igers #instalike #likeforlike #food by Mauricio Perez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mai/16 - Punta Del Este by giramundo2008, en Flickr

Mai/16 - Punta Del Este by giramundo2008, en Flickr

Mai/16 - Punta Del Este by giramundo2008, en Flickr

Mai/16 - Punta Del Este by giramundo2008, en Flickr

Mai/16 - Punta Del Este by giramundo2008, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Formula-e - 2014-2015 - 03.Uuruguai GP (4) by VS Racing Stuff, en Flickr


Formula-e - 2014-2015 - 03.Uuruguai GP (63) by VS Racing Stuff, en Flickr


Formula-e - 2014-2015 - 03.Uuruguai GP (35) by VS Racing Stuff, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1048 by Fernanda Palese Pallante Pedrao, en Flickr

IMG_1076 by Fernanda Palese Pallante Pedrao, en Flickr

IMG_1075 by Fernanda Palese Pallante Pedrao, en Flickr

IMG_1073 by Fernanda Palese Pallante Pedrao, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1132 by Fernanda Palese Pallante Pedrao, en Flickr

IMG_1117 by Fernanda Palese Pallante Pedrao, en Flickr

IMG_1116 by Fernanda Palese Pallante Pedrao, en Flickr

IMG_1122 by Fernanda Palese Pallante Pedrao, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

297 by Udain Tomar, en Flickr

298 by Udain Tomar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2016-07-28_06-59-23 by Nell Cazu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nuevo Centro de Convenciones de Punta del Este | 160725-0030758-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Rubén Rada en La III Edición de los Premios Platino | 160725-9187-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

La III Edición de los Premios Platino | 160725-0030756-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


Paulina Rubio @ Platino Ibero-American Film Awards in Punta del Este | 160725-9110-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Entre os dedos /// Between fingers by Luís Gustavo Rampazo, en Flickr

Emaranhado /// Mazy by Luís Gustavo Rampazo, en Flickr


Playa Mansa by Luís Gustavo Rampazo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta's skyline by Marquicio Pagola, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27501310754/sizes/l



326 by Udain Tomar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Reflejos en el Puerto by [email protected], en Flickr


Puente La barra by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


La vista! Punta del este by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


Punta del Este by Daniel Bautista, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5139 the hand on the beach, Punta Del Este, Uruguay by ben LI, en Flickr


Winter evening in Brava Beach by Juan Silvera, en Flickr



A misty dawn at Punta del Este harbour by Juan Silvera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Incontro-Ferrari-Sudamérica-Uruguay (10) by Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


Incontro-Ferrari-Sudamérica-Uruguay (59) by Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


Incontro-Ferrari-Sudamérica-Uruguay (55) by Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


Incontro-Ferrari-Sudamérica-Uruguay (52) by Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


Incontro-Ferrari-Sudamérica-Uruguay (49) by Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by Vercaba, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

NPP_1785 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


NPP_1657 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


NPP_1642 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


NPP_1748 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


NPP_1596 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

NPP_1805 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


NPP_2557 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


NPP_2564 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


NPP_3193 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


NPP_2534 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

NPP_1260 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bajante del Rio de la Plata en Puerto de Punta del Este by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


Bajante del Rio de la Plata en Puerto de Punta del Este by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


Bajante del Rio de la Plata en Puerto de Punta del Este by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


Bajante del Rio de la Plata en Puerto de Punta del Este by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bajante del Rio de la Plata en Puerto de Punta del Este by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


Puerto de Punta del Este by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


Aleteando by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


Puerto de Punta del Este by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto de Punta del Este - Maldonado by Reynaldo Alvarez, en Flickr


Puerto de Punta del Este - Maldonado by Reynaldo Alvarez, en Flickr


The Hand Sculpture, Punta del Este, Uruguay by Bencito the Traveller, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este seen from José Ignacio by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


#paseo #amigos #volando #paramotor #parapente #playas #nubes #puntadeleste #uruguay #uruguaynatural by Nicolas Badel, en Flickr


#faro #faropuntadeleste #puntadeleste #maldonado #semanasanta #playas #paramotor #parapente #amigos #uruguay #uruguaynatural by Nicolas Badel, en Flickr


Punta del Esta Uruguay South America by roli_b, en Flickr


Lighthouse, Punta del Este, Uruguay by Bencito the Traveller, en Flickr


Beautiful Beach, Punta del Este, Uruguay by Bencito the Traveller, en Flickr


Main Street, Punta del Este, Uruguay by Bencito the Traveller, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del Este by CSCT3, en Flickr


Puerto de Punta del Este by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


Punta del Este by William Gustavo Moreira, en Flickr


Over Punta by Marquicio Pagola, en Flickr


eroica_2016_punta_del_este_80 by alline valverde, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA DEL ESTE by nardo73, en Flickr

PUNTA DEL ESTE by nardo73, en Flickr

PUNTA DEL ESTE by nardo73, en Flickr

PUNTA DEL ESTE by nardo73, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUNTA DEL ESTE by nardo73, en Flickr

PUNTA DEL ESTE by nardo73, en Flickr

PUNTA DEL ESTE by nardo73, en Flickr

PUNTA DEL ESTE by nardo73, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Punta del Este :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Codigo Poker*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Codigo Poker* ​


----------

